
Russian dairy farmers gave cows VR goggles with hope they would make better milk - rmason
https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/27/us/virtual-reality-russian-dairy-farm-cows-trnd/index.html
======
celticninja
Or perhaps you could put them in a field.

~~~
A_Parr
In winter, in Russia.

